# Feels like Christmas!



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sure most of you can relate to this feeling on the day you get a baby rattie! We've been waiting a few weeks for Mozie to be old enough to come home. I showed you guys a baby picture of her a while back. I could hardly sleep I am so excited! I even dreamed that we missed our appointment to get her haha. I will post pictures once we get her home but here is a recent picture of her!










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Adorable! You'll like Ashten!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately we did not get to meet Ashten because she was sick.  But we got Mo home safe and sound. She is so sweet and precious! We were not expecting her to be so tiny, she makes our other girls seem giant! We love her so much, here are some adorable pictures.






Enjoying some yogurt!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So so so cute!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Another shot of Mozie!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

So little and beautiful, congrats! The wait must of been hard! Such a cutie!


----------



## Ireland42 (Apr 6, 2013)

So freakin adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my geeze that first pic... THUD! She is soooo cute. She sure has some ears on her! What a doll.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh! She is sooooo cute! Love pics 1, 5, & 6!!!!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! She is well worth the wait. We can't get enough of her!







View attachment 28049


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

She is so adorable! I love the picture of her eating the yogurt. 

Is she a chocolate?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

She's really nice but she's not nothing on my little Lily  Bet it felt great to get her after waiting so long, I know the anticipation was hard for me waiting the few weeks for Lily to be old enough to collect.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

She is so cute!!!! I picked up my girl from Ashten on Friday! I love Mozie's little (or should I say, big adorable) ears!! Keep us updated. PS still doing some sewing for her?? Does she like her snuggle hammock?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder who has the bigger ears?


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww Lily is so adorable! Definitely some competition for little Mo . And the ears are the cutest part about 'em!

Winona- Our breeder told us that Mo is a black English-Irish but in some lights she looks chocolate, some grey, and sometimes I even see a tone of red in her. Well, all I know is she is so pretty!

Ratchet- How is your little girl? Did you start a thread for her?? Mo likes her little hammock now, though she was pretty unsure of it at first. I have made a couple of things for the girls cage when they all move in together. Here's a picture of a tube, two hammocks and one of the cubes I made:







And the back with a door..
View attachment 28498
Hammocks






The front of the cube-






This is the top of the cube with an opening for them to slip inside. There's also a small door in the back because my girls always end up making one themselves. lol
View attachment 28490
(Oh and before you think " it's so crazy to add all that detail to a cube for rattie girls," I will tell you that it really was no trouble, I am just one who really enjoys embroidering, you know... idle hands.. and what not... I might just use this cube for free range time anyways, as it would make for great photos of the girls  )


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Laura Gene- that stuff is amazing! Your ratties are so spoiled! My pets bring out the creative side of me as well..those are great inspirtation on something to make for them!


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

that cube is awesome! it's too good to put in with the girls.. use it for free range so they dont have a chance to destroy it! all four of my cubes lasted but a day before someone decided two holes wasn't enough for them LOL. i love the tunnel you made too -- like 3 ratties said, you're making us inspired! 

when will you be doing intros? after QT?


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks ratchet! As long as we are feeling comfortable we are going to start intros this weekend. I'm still a bit concerned that Mozi isn't big enough yet  What about you and liesl?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

She is soo adorable! Really great pictures you've taken, what a photogenic rat


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

she looks so sweet. love new babies.


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Mozie has grown so much! Here are more recent pictures. 






























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a decent shot of Mozie's belly. I just love her little mark. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Mozie looks very sweet and cute. So fun watching our rats grow up 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

